# who lets their dog sleep with them?



## JerkBait (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone let their dog sleep with them? if so what kind is it?


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 30, 2009)

My danes are 6'2" and 6' long strecjed out so we would need another king sized bed just for them. Oh well the floor works just fine. My Siberian Husky use to snuggle up every night though.


----------



## NGaHunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Both of mine sleep in the bed with my wife and I...Yellow Labs..75lbs and 45lbs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2009)

My black lab Suzie does, but only during extreme cold.  Wife claims she makes more "night noises" than I do.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam the 114 pound Labradork will occasionally try to squeeze the bed with us.


----------



## stev (Jan 30, 2009)

all 6 of them .had 2 California kings sewed together .


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Heck no.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

uh no


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, 60# American Bulldog every night sleeps at my wifes feet, and here lately the cat has been sleeping at mine.  I used to hate it, but now I just about can't go to sleep if she's not in the bed with us.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Heck no.



x2  here


----------



## JR-88 (Jan 30, 2009)

On the weekends i'll light my Altman Bulldog sleep in the bed.  I have a hard time sleeping good with her in there cause she likes to lay on top of me so that's why I only allow it on the weekends.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jan 30, 2009)

There's anywhere from one to four in bed at any given time. Usually it's only one or two. All labs, 50-75 lbs.

Alison


----------



## maker4life (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll let a puppy but once they've jumped in the pond a couple of times and have a good fish smell they better get used to their dog house .


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Elsa and the cat both sleep with us. But here lately Elsa is in heat ..... waiting for her spay.............. so bless her heart.... for the last week she has been confined to the crate or the balcony. One or the other. She hates it.


----------



## BookHound (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, my dog allows me to sleep with her.







She makes me bring my own guns and tear gas grenades though.

Mark


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2009)

Our 90 pound Golden retriever didn't care anything bout being in the bed with us unless he thought he was missin out on some attention. He was spoiled


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Heck no.





Jim Thompson said:


> uh no





Branchminnow said:


> x2  here



I concur NO Way!!! but he has his own lil bed on the floor in my bedroom...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

My Jack Russell sleeps at my feet, under the covers, every night.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 30, 2009)

Our german shepherd makes her rounds and sleeps with who ever she pleases during the night.  She goes from bedroom to bedroom. She will come in the room and lick ya and let you know she is there.  Don't like ugghh doggie slobber.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jack Russell does and my bulldog used to.  They got in a fight...under the covers....one night so only the jack russell does now.


----------



## vin-man (Jan 30, 2009)

Had a Boston Terrier for 13 yrs. that use to sleep in my bed. Had to wake her up some nights cause she snored like a 80 yr. old man.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 30, 2009)

*Who Lets There dog Sleep With Them?*

My lab lets my son sleep with her.

Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Melissa (Jan 30, 2009)

This ferocious little dachshund Sassy demands she take over the whole bed.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 30, 2009)

Two Poms and a Border Collie, only when it's cold though...


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope.  There's hardly enough room for me and big bertha.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Heck no.





Jim Thompson said:


> uh no





Branchminnow said:


> x2  here





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I concur NO Way!!! but he has his own lil bed on the floor in my bedroom...



Hang in there guys.  You may join us yet.  
As a younger fellow, I was in complete agreement with you and just as adamant.  Dogs were for hunting  and they lived outside.  
About 6 years ago a lady come into my life  who brought dogs.  We are now up to six (with more probably in the offing).  
The only one who does not, at some time, sleep with us is the Rottweiler, and that because his arthritis will not let him climb up. 
I am fearful of giving her the choice of them or me.  She has had them far longer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Hang in there guys.  You may join us yet.
> As a younger fellow, I was in complete agreement with you and just as adamant.  Dogs were for hunting  and they lived outside.



I am 40 and had a bunch of inside dogs...aint happened in the past and aint happening in the future 

they cause too many problems sleeping by moving around, they leave hair all over the place and they drool.  aint happening.

also our lil indoor pup is about as spoiled as possible, but he his also a lab/mastiff and is only a year old and 110#...did I mention drool?  aint happening


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 30, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> There's hardly enough room for me and big bertha.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 30, 2009)

in the bed?.......sorry no dogs even in the house.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 30, 2009)

my small female lab makes her way into the bed sometimes. havent decided whether its something i would like to continue.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am 40 and had a bunch of inside dogs...aint happened in the past and aint happening in the future
> 
> they cause too many problems sleeping by moving around, they leave hair all over the place and they drool.  aint happening.
> 
> also our lil indoor pup is about as spoiled as possible, but he his also a lab/mastiff and is only a year old and 110#...did I mention drool?  aint happening



OK, JT,  if you are younger that your  you might be OK.  I am 14 years older than mine and in the not to distant future I will probably move around, leave hair all over the place, and drool, and I ain't even got big feet. 

I'm just sayin'.... have you seen LL's avatar today?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 30, 2009)

My lab is doing good to be in the house and even then it is only the first floor. No way would I let him on the bed. Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> OK, JT,  if you are younger that your  you might be OK.  I am 14 years older than mine and in the not to distant future I will probably move around, leave hair all over the place, and drool, and I ain't even got big feet.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.... have you seen LL's avatar today?



ok so I'm 14 yrs older than LL and yeah I already drool....I edited it to 14...cause I aint so old!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so I'm 15 yrs older than LL and yeah I already drool



Dang Gramps


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

this is him a few months ago sitting on the couch in front of tristen...no way they could fit in the bed together


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dang Gramps



I edited it!!!!  only 14 yrs older!


----------



## jessicay (Jan 30, 2009)

I would let my dogs sleep with me, but my husband will not allow it. But when he has gone hunting what he doesn't know want hurt him. I just have to wash the sheets Sunday before he get home.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> this is him a few months ago sitting on the couch in front of tristen...no way they could fit in the bed together



Good lookin' dog.  Does he favor you?   I can't get a good read on the kid.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 30, 2009)

Ours are lucky if they get to sleep in the _house_!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

he used to favor me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2009)

and a lil newer pic...getting wayyyyyy to big to crawl in the sack with


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 30, 2009)

Dogs no...they don't even get to come in the house. Now the 3 house girls (cats) are a different story. Two siamese sleep in the bed most nights. Manx is like a oven on 500 degrees and wants to sleep on your head! She gets tossed on the floor and has to sleep on the sofa.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 30, 2009)

Heck no.

My Lab of 12 years is an outside dog.  I have gotten soft in his old age and let him stay in the finished basement on cold nights and hot days.  

But dang, the gas that thing can let off will kill you if it was in the same bed.


----------



## LLove (Jan 30, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> OK, JT,  if you are younger that your  you might be OK.  I am 14 years older than mine and in the not to distant future I will probably move around, leave hair all over the place, and drool, and I ain't even got big feet.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.... have you seen LL's avatar today?


hmm i was wondering why i was sent to look at this thread  and for the record its not my fault that my dog is cooler to hang out with than most people 




jessicay said:


> I would let my dogs sleep with me, but my husband will not allow it. But when he has gone hunting what he doesn't know want hurt him. I just have to wash the sheets Sunday before he get home.


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!! 




Jim Thompson said:


> he used to favor me



hmm and yet now you have an aneurysm if he gets near your pillows 

Roman doesn't sleep on the bed with me because the comforter is waaay to expensive to have his grubby lil claws on.. he does however sleep with me if i go over to my parents' or grandfather's house. And curls up with me on the couch pretty often too. 

he's my big cuddle buddy


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 30, 2009)

LLove said:


> he's my big cuddle buddy



if hes your cuddle buddy then whats jim for?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2009)

LLove said:


> Roman doesn't sleep on the bed with me because the comforter is waaay to expensive to have his grubby lil claws on.. he does however sleep with me if i go over to my parents' or grandfather's house. And curls up with me on the couch pretty often too.
> 
> he's my big cuddle buddy



Yep, like I said, good looking dog.


----------



## LLove (Jan 30, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> if hes your cuddle buddy then whats jim for?



to pay for Ro's enormous food bill


----------



## andrew_dial (Jan 30, 2009)

my brittany lets me in my bed sometimes haha. he is spoiled rotten but you better believe that dont slow him down in the field. he sleeps at my feet on top of the covers most of the time but if my old lady ever gets up before me he makes sure to keep her spot warm til i get up.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 30, 2009)

*doggone*

When it's in the low to mid 30's or colder ,we'll bring Sam, and Gracie in & they sleep with us. Yellow Labs.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2009)

Both Jack Russell's sleep with us..


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 30, 2009)

My CLM sleeps on the floor next to my side of the bed


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Jan 30, 2009)

If I am lucky, I get to sleep in  the bed with DeeDee ( a little 3 lb Poodle) and my wife most nights.


----------



## Mission (Jan 30, 2009)

duke [bull mastiff] likes to sneak in bed with my wife before i head to bed. at 140lbs its kinda hard for him to "sneak"


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 30, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> my brittany lets me in my bed sometimes haha. he is spoiled rotten but you better believe that dont slow him down in the field. he sleeps at my feet on top of the covers most of the time but if my old lady ever gets up before me he makes sure to keep her spot warm til i get up.



Glad to see that you finally made it here.  Give memphis a hug for us.


----------



## manok (Jan 30, 2009)

Dog not allowed in the house.

Working dog, kennelled outdoors.

Fleas, ticks & bugs can keep him company.

Years ago, in my youth, the only way that I could own a hunting dog was :- 

It got to live in the house ( parents ).

We'd get back from hunting, i'd have to wrap & carry her into the bathtub, shower & shampoo her, dry her, clean the bathtub, then get to take care of myself.

No matter what time, day or night we got home.

My mates dogs were kennelled outside, they were no better nor worse at hunting than my dog kept indoors.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Jan 30, 2009)

Gus has his own bed. It is a massive size bean bag couch.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 30, 2009)

Our Boston gets let out of his laundry room when I leave for work and then he gets to sleep with my wife until she gets up.   We don't let him sleep with us because he snores too loud.  Actually, my wife snores louder but I can't lock her in the laundry room.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 1, 2009)

In a hotel i'll let my dog jump up in the bed with me but no way at my house. Hair, drool, claws, and the noises are out of this world. 

Besides what to do with the dogs on "special night"? listen to them bark at the door?lol


----------



## Bruz (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope.Nada Ain't going to happen.

I usually have at least 1 real child clammoring in the bed at some point during the night......I don't need to wrestle the Dogs as well.

Robert


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 1, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Nope.Nada Ain't going to happen.
> 
> I usually have at least 1 real child clammoring in the bed at some point during the night......I don't need to wrestle the Dogs as well.
> 
> Robert




Oh ya the good old days. 

Now how does that song go "Your gona miss this, Your gona want these days back,"

Enjoy now Bruz


----------



## timbo52 (Feb 1, 2009)

Our beagle and chihuahua sleep with us.  Usually the beagle is at the foot of the bed and the chihuahua sleeps with my fiance.  not to happy about them sleeping there but she has them spoiled!


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 1, 2009)

my dog stays outside at home but when im at the hunting club i might let him sleep inside if its really cold.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 1, 2009)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Oh ya the good old days.
> 
> Now how does that song go "Your gona miss this, Your gona want these days back,"
> 
> Enjoy now Bruz



Yep....My complaining is half hearted at best......I love it to be honest and will miss it dearly once they are older.

Robert


----------



## dbwilkey (Feb 12, 2009)

heck no.....they sleep outside......where dogs are supposed to sleep!!!


----------



## contender* (Feb 12, 2009)

The beagle in my avatar sleeps either with my wife and I or with my daughter.. He's a big baby.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope, ain't happening.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 12, 2009)

My lab sleeps on the floor next to my bed.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Feb 12, 2009)

I smell great dane farts everynight of my life and i love the sweet aroma. I hope she lives forever. Thanks harley girl for letting me sleep with you.


----------

